# Teachers- Diera international school



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi I recently interviewed for diera international school in festival city, Dubai

I've never been to Dubai before and wanted to know is DIS a good place for teachers to work, with regards to salary and accomodation provided?
Are there better private schools to aim towards?
All help and advice will be GREAtLY appreciated 
S
Xoxo


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

From what I was told it was a good school. Teachers extended their contracts with them rather than shifting when it was over which is a good indication. Their salaries aren't the highest but it also depends on your experience. The Repton (sp) for example used to be decent I am told but recently they've had issues with housing allowances and such which has led to an exodus of staff. The person I knew who is works at DIS interviewed for another school in Mirdiff and what they offered her on the phone was very different to what they offered when she got there. With DIS they didn't go back on their contract or word so that was promising. Keep looking though since I take it they have yet to make you an offer so you might something better.

Btw there's a sticky at the top about the schools in Dubai. You can get a list of schools there if you're looking for that.


----------

